# Cordless Tools - 18volt or 36volt - overkill?



## Heineken77 (May 18, 2008)

Hi Guys, I'm new here  I'm looking for a bit of advice as I don't have much knowledge when it comes to cordless tools.

I install and repair overhead garage doors, and in the near future may be expanding in order to offer additional services such as building decks and fences along with various other home/commercial renovation services. 

So right now I'm in the market for a new cordless drill and impact driver. 

I'm pretty close to buying the 18v Dewalt Hammer/Drill/Driver along with the 18v Impact driver, however I have been seriously considering purchasing the 36v drill along with the 36v impact wrench.

Now my question...are the 36 volt tools overkill for the applications that I am describing? Will the 18 volt do the job more than adequately?

I don't want to spend a bunch of money on something that I will not push it's limits when the 18 volt would do exactly what I need and more with ease. And on the other hand, I don't want to buy the 18 volt tools if I find that I will be left with something to desire.

Any input would be greatly appreciated!! 
Have a great evening guys.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

Buy the 120 volt cordless tools, with the backpack battery. Lots of power.


----------



## DrewD (Jun 10, 2007)

I have the 18 volt tools and they work great for cordless tools but if I need more power I get out my corded tools. Cordless tools are nice but they can't replace corded tools.


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

I only have a couple cordless tools, an 18V hammerdrill and a 12 volt impact driver, for anything else I use corded or pneumatic.


----------



## stp57 (Dec 12, 2007)

I couldn't find a backpack battery to run my 120V tools, so I strapped a generator onto my back (Umph!). Right after I have my back surgery, I think that I'll go back to my 18V tools.
Steve


----------



## 22rifle (Apr 23, 2008)

28v Milwaukee


----------



## Timster (Feb 1, 2006)

I was on a job site and raced another guy. I had my Makita 18v lith-ion drill with a 1 inch Woodowl bit, and the other guy had a corded Milwaukee Right-angle drill.

He couldn't beat me in a race drilling through a 4x4. We raced 3 times. He couldn't beat me.

He had a standard auger bit, but I had the wood owl. Maybe if he had the woodowl bit, he may have beat me; I don't know.

I have drilled thousands of 1 inch holes with my 18v Makita for wiring homes over the last 3 years, and I am faster than my corded friends with their Milwaukee right angle drills...

Some of those above, frowning on cordless, may be speaking from inexperience. Hi shunk! :notworthy

To the original poster: Get the Makita 18v. Do not even consider the Dewalt, since they are basically toys, from my usage of them. You will be faster and quicker than your corded competitors.

But when it comes to hammer drills, and other stuff, I use corded, but Makita just came out with an 18v "rotary" hammer drill...


----------



## XanadooLTD (Oct 6, 2007)

First off. There are no 36V impactors. I have heard good things about the DeWalt 36v nano. But i use Bosch, and i have no problems with the 36V Litheon. I bought the fat packs, which offer more power, but are heavier. Maybe you could go with the slim packs. 
If you are just starting though, it may be wiser to go with the 18v so you can buy more tools that are compatible with the 18v batteries. There is not a full ine of 36v from any company. Just the combo kits. 
Hilti still hasn't launched the 36V sawzall. I can't wait.


----------



## Heineken77 (May 18, 2008)

Thank you for all of your replies guys.

Some were funny LOL .. no offence taken to the sarcasm  heheehe Made me laugh 

BTW... to the last poster that said there were no 36v impact wrenches/drivers available... yes, Dewalt has one. If you do a search on google for "dewalt 36v cordless impact wrench dc800kl" you'll see it listed on the homedepot canada site for $599.00. I went into home depot and they have the 18v version for $199.00. Thing is..I use the corded impact a lot more than I do than my drill. 

Well, if the 18v is good enough as 'most' are saying, I think I'll go that route and then buy the corded tools that I need when the time comes.

I've been hearing however that the 36volt cordless tools are 'supposedly' meant to replace the corded tools.

Cheers, and thanks for your input. Any more input would be greatly welcomed!!


----------



## samthedog (Mar 15, 2008)

Pick the right tool for the job. I use corded most of the time because the extra power it produces is more beneficial than the convenience of having no lead. That said things like cordless impactors are a must but again you need to decide how much grunt you need. I get on fine with my 10.8 volt bosch impactor as it's handy and I do most of my work on ladders. Be aware that although lithium ion does give more charges and retains it's charge longer, it's not good in the cold(I'm talking around 0 degrees C). Also, in hotter climates the batteries degrade over time from the heat (they degrade over time anyway but the heat accelerates this). For these reasons I don't think corded tools will ever be replaced by cordless...unless you choose to believe the marketing hype.


----------



## XanadooLTD (Oct 6, 2007)

Canada...thats right. Canada does it way better there. I remember seeing a post on this site about DeWalt copying Festools plunge saw. Im sorry about that. I should have said there isn't a 36V impactor in the US.


----------



## XanadooLTD (Oct 6, 2007)

OH MY GOD. I just looked at DeWalts website. I used to talk a lot of smack about DeFault but they have an incredible amount of new tools. I heard that they were changing everything now that B&D owns them. I hope that doesn't affect quality. Time to drop Hilti and Bosch and go with DeWalt!! Thanks for the heads up on the 36V impactor, i would have never thought.


----------



## Joining_heads (Mar 4, 2008)

XanadooLTD said:


> OH MY GOD. I just looked at DeWalts website. I used to talk a lot of smack about DeFault but they have an incredible amount of new tools. I heard that they were changing everything now that B&D owns them. I hope that doesn't affect quality. Time to drop Hilti and Bosch and go with DeWalt!! Thanks for the heads up on the 36V impactor, i would have never thought.



Black and Decker acquired Dewalt in 1960


----------



## XanadooLTD (Oct 6, 2007)

I knew it had been awhile ago. But i was talking to a rep and he said that there hasn't really been until now that things are going to change, or are changing.


----------



## GregS (Oct 1, 2006)

Hard to say.

When installing openers I use a Makita 18V impact for the nuts and bolts, a DeWalt 36V for cutting wood, and a corded Skil circ for cutting angle iron.

The Makita gets used the most. I could probably do at least a dozen openers in a row with it if needed.


----------



## TempestV (Feb 3, 2007)

my Dewalt and Milwaukee 18v drills have sunk 12" timberlock and t40 lag screws, drilled 3" holes with an auger bit, and run fine for hours sinking 3" deck screws (mostly the Milwaukee, since I just got the Dewalt, but I've done it all with other Dewalts as well). As far as drills go, 18v seems like plenty. On the other hand, as far as I can tell, an 18v saw is near useless, and runs like it's a toy. So, it comes down to what tools you think you would be using.


----------



## XanadooLTD (Oct 6, 2007)

Totally agree. 18V drills are good for wood. (36V if you need to drill concrete) The 18V circular saws are a total waste of time, they will cut a few boards a day, but the 36's are cutting all day every day. 18V sawzall is even fine.


----------



## wrenchman (Jan 5, 2008)

If an 18volt cordless can't do the job well enough for you then by all means break out the cored tool. You can't fly a kite to the moon so why try and use a battery hammer drill as a jackhammer?


----------



## stoner (Oct 19, 2007)

imo You should get something small makita 12v or 14v experience how it works and go from there, I use to have milwaukee 28v but switch to makita 14v for drilling, still use my corded hammer drill for averything else, it gets tireing to work with a big drill all day.


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

Heineken77 said:


> Hi Guys, I'm new here  I'm looking for a bit of advice as I don't have much knowledge when it comes to cordless tools.
> 
> I install and repair overhead garage doors, and in the near future may be expanding in order to offer additional services such as building decks and fences along with various other home/commercial renovation services.
> 
> ...



36V is ideal for you. That's one case where a corded impact driver and cordless arent' too different weight wise and where you won't need the consistant power of a cord. 

You probably will never regret getting a 36V Kit (don't buy them separately). 

For Carpentry, 18V is enough for pretty much anything. 

For Roofing, 36V for sawzalls and trim saws, but for driving, 18V is enough. 

I personally prefer to use corded tools whenever I can. The only thing I like cordless are my drivers.

For light work, believe it or not, the Bosch PS40 is a dream tool...small, impactor, great for your lighter to medium (up to 3" screws) work. That might be a consiration. It out performs Bosch's own full size impact driver and it's only like 2lbs and it works great. 

I used it to drive Tapcons into 100 year old brick/mortar. No problems.


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

Heineken77 said:


> BTW... to the last poster that said there were no 36v impact wrenches/drivers available... yes, Dewalt has one.


*Maybe this'll help you out more:*


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)




----------



## silvertree (Jul 22, 2007)

I camp out next to this thing for a couple of days and the batteries on my 12 volt Makita put out about 12000 volts. No need for work lights either.


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

*From what I've seen Garage guys do...this would be the ticket:*


----------



## comp (Jan 15, 2008)

silvertree said:


> I camp out next to this thing for a couple of days and the batteries on my 12 volt Makita put out about 12000 volts. No need for work lights either.


:laughing::laughing: cooling towers do it :thumbsup:


----------



## MasterEngineer (Sep 24, 2006)

Dewalt also makes a 28 volt kit that is pretty nice also. If you can find them on Ebay, the original 24v kits are awesome. They were convertible, so you could run them cordless or corded.:thumbsup:


----------



## MR.WRENCH (Apr 20, 2008)

2ndGen said:


> *Maybe this'll help you out more:*


i'm not impress with the reciprocating saw, or the circular saw. 36v tools should preform better than that.


----------



## GregS (Oct 1, 2006)

MR.WRENCH said:


> i'm not impress with the reciprocating saw, or the circular saw. 36v tools should preform better than that.


The drill has a LOT of power. A lot, almost too much for it's housing. I use it quite a bit. The circ I just use for 2x4's and 2x6's and the recip I honestly mostly use for cutting vac pipe..


----------



## bcradio (Apr 3, 2008)

MR.WRENCH said:


> i'm not impress with the reciprocating saw, or the circular saw. 36v tools should preform better than that.


I am VERY impressed with my 36v dewalt recip saw... I used it to cut down around 80 6 nich+ diameter trees on a single charge and still had juice left.

That made a believer out of me

The 36v drill is mega powerful, but yes a bit heavy and bulky (I usually use smaller drills or impactors)

The 36v Circ saw is for lighter duty applications but still works great

My favorite is the 36v rotary hammer.... man I love this tool


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

MR.WRENCH said:


> i'm not impress with the reciprocating saw, or the circular saw. 36v tools should preform better than that.


Agreed.

I for one prefer corded tools for hardcore applications. 

I thought a 36V circular saw or recip would be feasable for roofing where we'd need to cut into 100 year old 3/4"-5/4"s T&G board at times, but I doubt it. For now, I'll keep the cord. 

As it stands now, the only tool that is cordless worthy is a drill. 

Besides that, nothing in my opinion is ready for prime time.


----------



## samthedog (Mar 15, 2008)

2ndGen said:


> Agreed.
> 
> I for one prefer corded tools for hardcore applications.
> 
> ...


I could not have said it better myself. The only cordless tools I have are drills and impactors. As for the rest, I won't sacrifice grunt and build strength for convenience. To add to that, cordless costs twice the price and the batteries degrade. Unless I ABSOLUTELY need the tool cordless, I'll stick to a corded tool. Even my cheap corded De Walt recip saw will beat a 36 volt recip saw in a cutting race at less than half the price :thumbsup:.


----------



## GregS (Oct 1, 2006)

Depends on your job.. If I'm on a jobsite in the middle of winter and the only power is on the pole outside down the street.. I'm grabbing the cordless stuff first


----------



## Hobroom (Jan 30, 2007)

There something wrong with his tools. My dewalt 36's work way better than he's showing. I usually use a freud diablo blade on the circ and it will cut anything and cut it super fast. It will keep up with most corded sidewinders. I've ripped up flooring and roof sheathing with it, normal things you do with a corded saw. Doesn't stall out, especially cutting the END of a board like him. It does have a motor burnout shutoff like some corded tools, if you're cutting in the middle of a board and you push down hard and pinch the blade, the motor will cut out, saves kickback too. Recip saw has never stalled out either.

So I don't know what's wrong with his setup here.....he seems to be more interested in the light anyway. 



2ndGen said:


> *Maybe this'll help you out more:*


----------



## pscinteriors (May 18, 2008)

*dewalt 18V*

1 of the first decent tools I bought was the dewalt 18V drill and it did well for me for a long time(wish I didnt give it away to an employee.)I had dropped it off of a few 10-15 decks and dropped from ladders a few times and it never broke.bent whatever bit i had in it but never broke the drill.Now I am using the Bosch 18V Blue Line and it was a great drill til I burned it up the other day drilling 3" holes for waste pipe.But I have abuse the hell out of it too...I use to do everything from deck screws to mixing buckets of thinset when I burn out my cheep corded mixing drill.
On a positive Ive got a family member that works for skil/ bosch at their repair shop and gives me great deals on rebuilds.


----------



## bcradio (Apr 3, 2008)

Hobroom said:


> There something wrong with his tools. My dewalt 36's work way better than he's showing. I usually use a freud diablo blade on the circ and it will cut anything and cut it super fast. It will keep up with most corded sidewinders. I've ripped up flooring and roof sheathing with it, normal things you do with a corded saw. Doesn't stall out, especially cutting the END of a board like him. It does have a motor burnout shutoff like some corded tools, if you're cutting in the middle of a board and you push down hard and pinch the blade, the motor will cut out, saves kickback too. Recip saw has never stalled out either.
> 
> So I don't know what's wrong with his setup here.....he seems to be more interested in the light anyway.


agree... I really have no problems with stalling mine either


----------



## Danksoldier (May 29, 2008)

Hi all new here. Just wanted to let the original poster know, a couple buddies of mine install garage doors and use the old 18v Ryobi stuff (for like 5 years know), mostly the impact with a 3/8 adapter bit, but keep in mind they have like 10 batteries each. That being said any 18v li-ion kit should get the job done. I recently purchased the Makita 7 piece li kit and its amazing. The drill will do 3 inch bore bits no prob, the circ saw will cut 2x4,6,8s and they have a 1/4 inch and two 1/2 impacts to chose from, I have three batteries for my kit and using the various tools they last all day. All the new Makita tools also have l.e.d.s built into them which is great for those dark spots also increases the cool factor a bit. Whichever you do at least get li-ion.


----------



## TheKat_D (Jun 21, 2008)

dont look at the voltage, look at the Amp Hour on the battery. And whatever brand you choose, make sure it's Lithium Ion.


----------



## Joining_heads (Mar 4, 2008)

TheKat_D said:


> dont look at the voltage, look at the Amp Hour on the battery. And whatever brand you choose, make sure it's Lithium Ion.


I have a few lithium Ion tools and they have yet to win over my love for my Nimh Pannys. Panasonic are by far the best ive found.


----------



## bcradio (Apr 3, 2008)

TheKat_D said:


> dont look at the voltage, look at the Amp Hour on the battery. And whatever brand you choose, make sure it's Lithium Ion.


actually look at both voltage AND amp-hour... they both play a big factor in cordless tools

I figured someone who's job was power tools would know this, but now you do


----------

